# Chọn bếp gas tiết kiệm hơn hay bếp điện từ tiết kiệm hơn ?



## MoonLight (24/11/18)

*Bếp gas không sử dụng điện nên không cần lắp đặt phức tạp tuy nhiên đối với nhiều người chi phí sử dụng vẫn đáng quan tâm hơn. Vậy bếp gas tiết kiệm hơn hay bếp điện từ tiết kiệm hơn ?*

Bếp gas sử dụng nguyên lý hoạt động hoàn toàn khác so với bếp điện từ do vậy nên hiệu suất của mỗi loại bếp khác biệt khá lớn. Trên thị trường bếp điện từ luôn được giới thiệu với ưu điểm lớn là có hiệu suất đun nấu cao lên đến 95% không thất thoát nhiệt, làm nóng trực tiếp nhờ trường điện từ tạo ra trên dòng điện tác động lên nồi nấu nhiễm từ, do vậy bếp điện từ là dòng bếp tiết kiệm nhiên liệu nhất và hiệu năng cao hơn nhiều so với bếp gas.

_

_
_Bếp điện từ có hiệu năng cao nhất giúp tiết kiệm năng lượng, chi phí sinh hoạt  _​
Xét về giá cả tiền điện và giá gas thì bếp điện từ cũng tiêu hao chi phí sử dụng thấp hơn như vậy có thể kết luận lựa chọn bếp điện sẽ tiết kiệm chi phí hơn so với bếp gas.

Tuy nhiên, đối với nhiều đối tượng người dùng đi thuê nhà thì chi phí tiền điện lại ở một mức giá khác, trong trường hợp này sử dụng bếp gas sẽ tiết kiệm hơn so với bếp điện.

_

_
_Bếp từ tiết kiệm chi phí hơn nhưng nhiều người vẫn thích đun nấu bằng bếp gas_​
Bên cạnh đó, xét về độ tiện lợi thì bếp gas lại ưu thế hơn bếp từ nhờ dùng được trong trường hợp nhà mất điện, bếp gas dùng lửa nên có thể nướng thực phẩm trực tiếp trên bếp. Trong khi đó, bếp điện từ lại khắc phục được hầu hết các nhược điểm của bếp gas như đun nấu không nóng mặt kính, đun nấu mà không tỏa nhiệt, không bị tắt lửa do gió quạt,nước trào.. thêm nữa các tính năng an toàn được trang bị tốt hơn nhiều so với bếp gas.

Tóm lại, người dùng nên chọn mua bếp gas nếu muốn tiết kiệm chi phí đầu tư thiết bị nấu nướng mà vẫn có hiệu quả đun nấu tốt, trong khi đó nếu tính toán chi phí sinh hoạt tiền điện hàng tháng kinh tế hơn thì nên chọn bếp điện từ.
​_Nguồn: Websosanh_​


----------

